# Another blown up muzzleloader



## BarnesAddict

Shooting smokeless.  Guy lost two fingers.


https://www.facebook.com/icodistric...007814108462/1510799485862628/?type=1&fref=nf


----------



## mike1225

I think all of these I have seen were user error. Mine may blow up this weekend but I have shot it a good bit.


----------



## watermedic

Maybe he learned a lesson.


----------



## killitgrillit

When your dumb ya better be tough!!!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Dawg

Very unfortunate.  Wonder if the load was too hot or if the gun had a defect....


----------



## Bernard goldsmith

Something like this happened around LaGrange a few years ago! I
 believe it killed him. Father an son hunting to gather.
Bernie Goldsmith
Field Rep NMLRA


----------



## lightfoot209

So sad, he had best be Thankful  he wasn't more seriously injured.  Praying for a fast recovery and hope the lost of two fingers doesn't have a negative impact on his job for his and his family's sake.


----------



## godogs57

What a tiny brained individual.


----------



## GunnSmokeer

*not intuitive*

Anybody who had dumped a small pile of smokeless powder on the ground and lit it, and done the same with black powder, will THINK that black powder is the more powerful stuff, and more violently explosive.

Modern = safe, right?  Modern nitro powder must be "safer" than old fashioned black powder, right?  (That's the way some people think, when they don't know any better and make assumptions.)

Why is smokeless powder so dangerous to use as a volume-to-same-volume substitute for black powder?  I don't know, but it IS. It just "IS" more dangerous.

Modern hunting rifles with bottle-necked cases and smokeless powder often have chamber pressures of 50,000 or 60,000 p.s.i. (or CUP, whatever the unit is).

Black powder rifles are made to contain about 20,000 pounds (or CUP ?) of pressure.  So that's 1/3 to 1/2 of what the modern smokless rifle generates.


----------



## alvishere

Oh that is scary


----------



## The Longhunter

GunnSmokeer said:


> Why is smokeless powder so dangerous to use as a volume-to-same-volume substitute for black powder?  I don't know, but it IS. It just "IS" more dangerous.



Because an equal volume of smokeless contains more energy than BP, but the chemicals are more tightly bound so that smokeless is harder to set off.  

Without the tight chemical bonding of smokeless, you would have nitroglycerin, which is too unstable for ordinary use.

It's like comparing alcohol and gasoline -- same volume. different amount of energy.


----------



## _BuckMaster_

OH MY!!! Praying for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kanook

My question would be/is, How many times had he done it before it failed?

Hoping for a speedy recovery as well.


----------



## FrontierGander

One is all it would take.


----------



## Whiteeagle

Ya can't FIX stupid! However, I HOPE he learned  from this and TEACHES others!


----------



## Marlin_444

Not smart...


----------



## RNC

Hunting & shooting will never be the same


----------



## FrontierGander

Supposedly was using black powder but only seated the ball 8" down the muzzle.


----------



## jglenn

dang ..looks like one less T/C Hawken

hope no one was hurt.


----------



## BarnesAddict

FrontierGander said:


> Supposedly was using black powder but only seated the ball 8" down the muzzle.



DAYGONE!

How bad was the shooter injured?  That looks very nasty.


----------



## wildman0517

Looks like someone got hurt bad I see blood inside the hat also, hope the shooter is ok


----------



## FrontierGander

it cost him some fingers.


----------



## BarnesAddict

FrontierGander said:


> it cost him some fingers.



Do you know this person and the whole story?  Not asking for a name, just concerned enough to warn others of the potential.


----------



## FrontierGander

No it was on another forum where a members friend worked on the range.


----------



## woods&water

you can't fix stupid


----------



## Whiteeagle

It's AMAZING how Ignorance and Haste can HURT YOU and destroy your gear! Too many people try it FIRST and then READ the directions! However, if it doesn't KILL you....You get a GOOD EDUCATION!


----------



## Wild Turkey

Like the man said. If it doesnt kill you it will make you lefthanded.


----------



## Pablo

lightfoot209 said:


> So sad, he had best be Thankful  he wasn't more seriously injured.  Praying for a fast recovery and hope the lost of two fingers doesn't have a negative impact on his job for his and his family's sake.



Best thing I have heard on this thread.


----------



## SGADawg

Whiteeagle said:


> It's AMAZING how Ignorance and Haste can HURT YOU and destroy your gear! Too many people try it FIRST and then READ the directions! However, if it doesn't KILL you....You get a GOOD EDUCATION!



Good decision-making comes from experience. Experience comes from bad decision-making.


----------



## rosewood

We haven't heard much about it, but I bet back in the BP days of war, I bet there were lots of battle field injuries because of double charges, shallow seated projectiles etc.  All kinds of mistakes made when you are under extreme duress.


----------



## buttplate

*Remember Those Close By*



lightfoot209 said:


> So sad, he had best be Thankful  he wasn't more seriously injured.  Praying for a fast recovery and hope the lost of two fingers doesn't have a negative impact on his job for his and his family's sake.



Don't to also pray for those around this guy because it would be a dangerous place to be.

If you are gonna be stupid you better be tough.


----------



## BIGGUS

A little more of the story here.

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/2014/12/16/muzzleloader-explodes-like-grenade-takes-shooters-fingers/


----------



## Muldoon

"Some men learn by reading, some men learn by observation....some men learn by whizzing on the electric fence!"

Will Rogers


----------



## NCHillbilly

> “The man who fired the gun loaded the muzzleloader with smokeless powder which had been taken from 20 gauge shotgun shells,” Doane said over the phone. “He had run out of black powder and had actually cut open the shells and ended up pouring 75 grains of powder into that muzzleloader. Once again, smokeless powder is several times more powerful than black powder, so it would be like putting a 300-grain charge of blackpowder into a muzzleloader.”
> The gun had essentially become a pipebomb and exploded as soon as the shooter pulled the trigger.



I'm sorry, but I have absolutely no sympathy for this idiot.


----------

